# Ordered my first Amphibia



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

From eBay. Will take over a month to arrive, which is crazy, but I plan on modding a little with an SKX divers bezel and Pepsi insert. Can't wait to give modding a try with a dip of the toe.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Not sure if you are aware of this thread but some really good ideas here for mods

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/94938-amphibia-mod/&do=embed

The Amphibia's are great watches for the price I have owned a couple in the past



















I am not entirely certain that the SKX bezel will fit though , I think you need one specifically for the Amphibia . good luck with the mod I for one will be interested to see it when finished .


----------



## NOTSHARP (May 2, 2018)

JayDeep said:


> From eBay. Will take over a month to arrive, which is crazy, but I plan on modding a little with an SKX divers bezel and Pepsi insert. Can't wait to give modding a try with a dip of the toe.


 This chap was impressed.






Albeit, a Komandirskie, but same movement as the Amphibia.

Steve.


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> Not sure if you are aware of this thread but some really good ideas here for mods
> 
> http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/94938-amphibia-mod/&do=embed
> 
> ...


 Sorry I should've been cleared, it is a vessel designed to got the Amphibia 110 model I ordered, but is there size of an SKX Seiko so will take any SKX insert.


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

JayDeep said:


> From eBay. Will take over a month to arrive, which is crazy, but I plan on modding a little with an SKX divers bezel and Pepsi insert. Can't wait to give modding a try with a dip of the toe.


 knew it following your leader! Well done. 2 super powers together better than 2 apart. Sensible. Good lad. [IMG alt="Image result for trump and putin" data-ratio="56.25"]https://www.economist.com/sites/default/files/20180721_USP501.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

what a voice, what a finish.



WRENCH said:


>


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Always worth having a couple in the collection :toot:


----------



## kendodsworth (Aug 20, 2013)

I've had an amphibia in my ebay watch list for agesssss (I won't even mention my amazon wish list). It was originally £40 but the price has slowly started to rise. Its at around £80 for the same one now!!

I really want to grab myself one but I just don't know if I'll wear it! It's a massive toss up between that a seiko 5 sport or a bertucci. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grzegorz (Apr 18, 2019)

Great buy. The scuba dude is high on my list as well.


----------



## Mrs Wiggles (Nov 7, 2018)

I spent £38 on a Radio Room Amphibia. Whilst I love the watch, it was my intention to put on a new red bezel. To my horror I found a replacement bezel which cost about 10p to manufacture cost almost as much as the watch. I have stuck with the original, but if anyone knows of a cheap supplier please let me know.


----------



## ry ry (Nov 25, 2018)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I spent £38 on a Radio Room Amphibia. Whilst I love the watch, it was my intention to put on a new red bezel. To my horror I found a replacement bezel which cost about 10p to manufacture cost almost as much as the watch. I have stuck with the original, but if anyone knows of a cheap supplier please let me know.


 As far as I could see, there aren't any unfortunately. Good quality bezel + insert from Dagaz or whatever will easily run to forty quid.

If you split that cost out over the life of the watch it's easier to justify I guess, but I'm fairly sure the replacement bezels are better quality than the Amphibia itself anyway!


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Mrs Wiggles said:


> I spent £38 on a Radio Room Amphibia. Whilst I love the watch, it was my intention to put on a new red bezel. To my horror I found a replacement bezel which cost about 10p to manufacture cost almost as much as the watch. I have stuck with the original, but if anyone knows of a cheap supplier please let me know.


 Have you not tried Meranom yet? https://meranom.com/en/search/?search=bezel&limit=100


----------

